# 2007 Nissan Altima Buy



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

My sister-in-law is looking into purchasing a new 2007 Altima, either a 2.5 or 3.5 engine. Sound off your rants or raves about the 2007 Altima. 


Frank


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I think they improved on the 2006 and I really like the '05 and up. I think it is a great car for the money but I am biased.

Troy


----------



## gt40mki (Jan 30, 2007)

I love mine...but a couple of hindsights...

My car didn't come with homelink. For years, if it had the moonroof, it had homelink. Not this one.

The cvt is nice, too a bit to get used to. I would probably go with a 3.5 over the 2.5 if I were to re-buy, as I've had an 03 3.5SE Auto get comparable fuel economy. Again Nissan has a notorious break in period, so perhaps the next tank of fuel will do a bit better 

Its a sharp car, turns heads and is a joy to drive.


----------



## gtcompscientist (Feb 13, 2007)

Definitely get the 3.5... you will find a lot of people with the 2.5 who wish they had a bigger engine, but I haven't met anybody who has the 3.5 and wants the 2.5...


----------



## beckjar (Mar 11, 2007)

Agree completely! I have 3.5 SE '07 Altima loaded and I test drove a 2.5, put it this way I made the right choice. But I'm a fast driver and just couldn't see myself in a 2.5. 

Hey you only live once, might as well enjoy it


----------



## canadiantj (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll have to disagree somewhat. I would have liked to have the 3.5, drove great but couldn't see myself having to pay for premium fuel all the time. The 2.5 moves the Altima smartly, cost less and still looks just as good as its faster siblings. :fluffy:


----------

